# Breeder Recommendation



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Best thing for you to do is to email the AKC and ask them for some referrals, then speak to as many breeders as you can and see what their attitude is about genetic testing, the age they breed their dogs , how many litters annually they have (2 maybe 3 litters per year is more than enough), ask to be given all genetic testing results on dam and sire of the litter, namely Hips, OFA, Eyes (CERF or Acvo certification should be done every 1-2 years), NeWS (DNA testing), VwD (DNA Vet Gen testing), Cardio (ASD clearance by a certif. cardiologist OFA), SA (skin punch Biopsy, should be done every two years on breeding stock), Thyroid (T3, T4, TSH) and DM (DNA Degenerative Myelopathy).
All these tests must be done by any and all breeders who breed standard poodles and offer their puppies to the general public.

Ask what type of a Health guarantee the breeder gives you and for how long.
I give a Five (5) years written health guarantee but that is not the norm, Most breeder will give you 2-3. Take the 3 one if it is available as it shows responsibility and standing behind one's dogs.

More importantly make sure that the breeder is going to keep in touch with you and mentor you answering questions you may have while your dog is maturing. A breeder who washes their hands of a client after the sale is consumated is not worthy to purchase a puppy from.

Any breeder who asks you a ton of questions, gives you the third degree,asks you for referral from people who know you and/or your vet is a responsible breeder who wants to make sure that their puppies are going to responsible and loving forever homes.

A breeder who tells you I NEVER had genetic mishaps in my line, is lying to you and not worth dealing with.. As a client I would much rather hear a breeder I consider purchasing a puppy from tell me the truth about their line and leave it up to me to decide whether I wish or not to purchase a puppy from them, rather than lie to me making me believe all is clean and healthy and that they never had this and that mishap. 

Being truthful as a breeder both in the breed and with the general public is a very positive thing that very much indicates that the breeder will always be honest and upfront with you.l

Good luck.


----------

